# Modestly priced ONE cell EDC Flashlight, your favorite.



## SixCats! (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I can't swing a couple hundred dollars for a Flashlight right now such as HDS, ELZETTA, etc. so, I am looking for a modestly priced EDC (all around) Flashlight that is robust/quality built and reliable that runs on ONE cell. Being a newbie, I'm not sure what the advantages/disadvantages are of C-123's vs. AA's vs. ? Thanks for any help/suggestions/recommendations.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## twl (Jun 11, 2011)

Fenix E05.

It is a simple single-brightness flashlight which is reliable twisty operation.
You have on and off.
Brightness is a very useful 27 lumens which is in a floody beam type with a very nice white tint. This brightness and beam is enough to see very well and have enough reach for a personal flashlight, without glare or bounce-back. It's bright enough, not too dim, and has all-around usefulness so that it doesn't really require any other brightness modes.
It's extremely small, uses one AAA cell, and very solidly built.
It's only 20 bucks.

Get an E05 and a set of NiMh rechargeable batteries and charger, and you are all set for a very low price.

Sure, alot of fancy features can seem attractive, but you most often get issues along with your features in lower cost lights.
Such as mode-skipping when switching a twisty, flaky unreliable clicky switches, visible PWM "strobing" in low modes, poor runtime in high modes, cheap construction because they try to put too many features into a low-priced light, etc.
The E05 is very basic, but it is very useful, simple, and robust. It's a good light, and it doesn't cost much, and it is really really small.


----------



## woodentsick (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine is definitely the *Zebralight SC51w*. You get almost unheard-of performance on a single Eneloop AA. These batteries are safe, rechargeable, perform well in high current applications and have low self discharge. The SC51's circuit is very probably currently the most advanced one utilizing Eneloops. I also love the UI.

The build quality is very high on my sample and it survived various situations such as hiking in a rainstorm and being dunked in a glass of water for over an hour.
I strongly recommend the Zebralights, especially the SC51w.

Woodentsick


----------



## SgtCuts (Jun 11, 2011)

Preon 1 on 10440 I carry this setup every day now and couldn't be happier


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jun 11, 2011)

Peak Logan QTC. Infinitely variable output. Can run CR123's, IMR 16340's and RCR123's and will run until the battery is fully depleted, now that's versatile. Fully potted. QTC allows for no electronics to switch output = Reliable! Truly built like a tank.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 11, 2011)

First I'll (try) to address your question about CR123 vs AA batteries. Anyone should feel free to jump in here and correct me if I'm wrong.

-Size

-Probably the most obvious difference is size. AA cells are roughly 14mm in diameter and 50 mm long. CR123 cells are about 16 mm in diameter and 34 mm long. 
As such, lights designed for AA tend to be longer but thinner than lights designed for CR-123 cells.

-Chemistry
-This is tricky because batteries in the sizes noted above are available in many different chemistries. I'll note the most common. 

-Alkaline - Typical AA cell you buy from the store. Energizer, Duracell etc. - 1.5 volts, non rechargeable.

-Nickel Metal Hydride (NiMH) - Rechargeable AA batteries - 1.2 volts. Historically high self discharge (short shelf life) but new Low Self Discharge models available (Eneloop etc...)

-Lithium - (often referred to here as primary cells) - This is the typical chemistry for a CR123 at 3 volts. AA cells are available in Lithium chemistry but typically at 1.5 volts. Non rechargeable. 

-Lithium Cobalt Oxide (LiCo02) - often referred to here as just "Lithium Ion" batteries. These are rechargeable cells available in 14500 (AA) and 16340 (CR123) size. Both at 4.2 volts (nominal). 

-Lithium Manganese (Li-Mn02) - often referred to here as "IMR" cells. Rechargeable cells available in 14500 and 16340 at 4.2 volts. Intrinsically safer than above LiCo02 cells (allow higher discharge rate) but typically reduced capacity.

So there you go. The first thing you need to decide is what batter you want to run. Users on this forum tend to avoid alkaline cells which tend to be low performers and can have other issues such as leaking etc. Many of the very high performance lights demand the voltage of a Li Ion cell and will not operate at full output from a single NiMH or even Lithium Primary cell. That said, some of the lights here have been designed specifically to run on NiMH cells such as the Zebralight SC51w recommended above. Some lights, such as the Peak Logan which has been recommended above, can run on several chemistries with no problem. 

As for my personal recommendations, the Zebralight SC51w is probably my favorite light. It makes a lot of light from a NiMH, has a fantastic user interface, and is tiny.

I will be ordering a Peak Logan as soon as my metal of choice is available for all the reasons listed by JWRitchie76. 

I would also consider the 4Sevens Quark series. The quark head and tail can be swapped with a body meant for either a AA or CR123. It can also accommodate a variety of chemestries. It is more of a tactical light than the previous 2 mentioned in that it has a rear clicky switch. It is also slightly larger than the other two which you may or may not prefer. 

Good luck with your search. Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Thank you very much for all the excellent suggestion thus far. A special THANK YOU to Geo for your very informative response to my Battery question. I plan to research each and every suggestion to see which model(s) will best fit my needs and budget.
Thanks again all.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## S1LVA (Jun 11, 2011)

+1 on the Peak Logan. I just got a brass Logan level 8. The build is so solid and it throws like a beast for it's size. As soon as I get the cash I am going to pick up a QTC Logan. The variable feature looks interesting!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jun 11, 2011)

Quark AA, Quark 123, or Preon ReVO (AAA). All fantastic lights.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 11, 2011)

twl said:


> Fenix E05.
> 
> It is a simple single-brightness flashlight which is reliable twisty operation.
> You have on and off.
> ...


I agree with this, I have an E05 on my keys with an eneloop in it. If you want something slightly larger using AA, CR123s, and/or RCR123s look at the 4sevens Quark series lights, they are lego-able and in your price range. If you aren't familiar with li-ion batteries and how to care for them I recommend going the AA or AAA NiMH Eneloop route. If you go the 4sevens quark route I recommend the tactical versions which provide a basic programming UI.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love any of the shiningbeam custom modded with improved forward clickies, neutral white 1 cell Romisen flashlights. I've got the RC-G2NW, RC-A4 II NW & the zoom-flood RC-C6 II NW. ALL fantastic EDC lights and ALL less than $20 shipped worldwide.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 13, 2011)

For AA cells (will also take a 14500 lithium-ion rechargeable if you decide later to go that route) I still like the NiteCore Defender Infinity. Head tightened it will come on in "high". With head loosened, it will come in whatever brightness level you prorgram for it. Also has a strobe mode, which is useful if you are stuck walking on the highway at night, or need to get someone's attention. 

For a single CR123a cell (and again, capable of using a lithium-ion rechargeable) LumaPower Incendio V3 Plus. Four output levels, and a choice of cool or neutral tinted LEDs.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm with woodenstick on this one- sc51w is a very impressive light.


----------



## lhloy (Jun 13, 2011)

+1 on that ZL SC51W.

Another point: it comes with a nifty headband to double as a headlamp. Not quite as good as a 'dedicated' headlamp, but very very serviceable.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 13, 2011)

Howdy SixCats! and welcome to CPF,
First, I know it will be difficult, but don't rush into a decision about which light to get for an EDC. I see a lot of new members jump right into buying lights without first spending some time to understand all the different types of lights that are available, and after buying 2 or 3 lights that seemed really cool, they finally come to realize what features are REALLY important to them, and by this time they are starting to get low on funds. 

So, spend a few weeks looking around CPF and learning about lights first, then you'll begin to see which light might be right for you.

Here is an excellent site to learn about rechargeable batteries:
http://batteryuniversity.com/

Personally, I only use rechargeable batteries, but I always look for lights that can use readily available batteries "just in case", so AA or AAA lights are high on my list. Also, I've found that smaller is generally better for an EDC that you plan to carry in a pocket. Big lights are neat, but they often get left behind after the "gee whiz" factor has worn off because they are just to big to carry every day, so again, a AA or AAA size light tends to find it's way to the top of my list ... but be sure to read the specifications for size..... as some AA lights being made these days are HUGE..... bigger than a small CR123 light, so keep that in mind.

Other things to consider:

*UI (user interface)*. Does the light turn on in HIGH, LOW, or MEDIUM.... or does it have a memory so that it comes on in the last level you used before turning it off? Most people have a preference.... do you? Does it use a clicky switch or do you have to twist the head to turn the light on/off and change levels. Usually the twisty switch lights are shorter, and often that type of switch is more reliable (but not always).

*TINT: *What color light does the LED produce. Most lights have a slightly cool, bluish white tint, but lately some manufacturers have begun offering neutral or warm tints. Some folks like the cool tints, some like the warm tints, and some just want it as white as possible. How about you?

*Reliability:* What kind of warranty if offered? Some lights have a 1 year warranty, but you have to send it to China for service. Some have 10 year warranties and some have limited lifetime warranties with service available in the USA. Also, what kind of reputation does the company have. Read some reviews of their products here on CPF and see if your fellow CPFers are reporting lots of problems, both with the light and/or warranty service. 

Be sure and use the Google Search at the top left of each CPF page (and leave it checked to search only CPF). That will help you find info on the lights that you are interested in.

Also, here are some good flashlight review sites:
http://www.light-reviews.com/reviews.html
http://www.sliderule.ca/flashlight.htm
http://www.lygte-info.dk/review/Reviews UK.html

Oh, and don't forget to check out the CPF welcome mat:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?277224-The-Welcome-Mat-a-FAQ

That is an excellent resource for learning the lingo we use to discuss lights, for instance... the word "potted"..... is that like a plant ? No, it refers to the process of injecting a special epoxy into the electronics of the light to help protect it from shock and moisture, and goes a long way towards insuring a reliable light. Very few manufacturers do that (Peak LED Solutions is one of the few). 

So, just a few things for you to think about. Good luck with your search, and above all....... have fun !


----------



## Jackasper (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi SixCats!, All of the above mentioned are great flashlights. It _is_ a 'no-brainer' that you can't go wrong with any of the *4Sevens* models. Specificaly, the *Quark *series are wonderful lights. However I would like to suggest the *Lumapower Trust Model 1*. It is an AA light and runs beautifully on lithium ion rechargeables as well. If you have a minute, you might check it out. Great light for under $50.


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2011)

If you want the latest, greatest emitter with a great UI, may I suggest the Thrunight 1A Neutron neutral-tint XM-L? An amazingly potent, wonderful light. Of the many flashlights I've accumulated over the years, this one is among the few of today's newest single AA lights that I would recommend.

I'm also a big fan of the Zebralight SC51w. And Quark AA when you can get one with a good tint.

These lights are presently my favorite single-AA everyday use lights.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

If you are not sure what color tints would be right for you, you can always have a look at this thread. Not asking you to get a HDS light, but just comparing the tint so you have a clearer idea what you would prefer. Scroll down the thread to see a couple of comparison photos between cool white and warmer tints. Warmer tints are also more pleasing to the eyes. Cool white looks bright but their color rendition fall short of the warmer tints. Of course this is subjective. Some would still prefer cool white over warmer white.

Personally I trust Zebralight and Quark to do the job. I used to love Nitecore lights but my experiences with Nitecore is that they tend to be quite iffy lately.

Thrunite Neutron 1A or 1C are quite nice EDC lights too. Just avoid the 2C models as it uses a very low frequency pulse width modulation to achieve the lower modes and is kind of irritating to use. If you really wanted something real small for your keychain, you could always get a Preon ReVO using AAA, or Quark MiNi X 123 from 4Sevens.

Another light I would personally recommend is the Sunwayman V10R (CR123) or V10A (AA). I have a V10R titanium version and I love it. Beautifully constructed and very professional machining work from China. Never really expected something so nice to come from China but they seem to surprise me at times. They have quite good customers service too.

Hope that helps, and welcome to CPF!


----------



## Craig K (Jun 14, 2011)

Peak Logan QTC? I have a Peak Logan but what is QTC Peak Logan, what does QTC mean?


----------



## Z-Tab (Jun 14, 2011)

QTC stands for Quantum Tunneling Composite. It's a material that allows greater amounts of current to pass through it as it is compressed. This allows light designers to incorporate a ramping system that does not require much additional circuitry or programming, since as the QTC is compressed, the light gets brighter.


----------



## Craig K (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Z-Tab.


----------



## chenko (Jun 14, 2011)

Zebralight SC51W if you can afford it. Xeno E03 if you are on a budget.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Thank you ALL so very much for the excellent Flashlight suggestions/recommendations. Please note that I am researching EACH and EVERY Flashlight suggestion. I would like to say a special "Thank you" to CPF members Derek Dean and Pjandyho for their very in-depth responses which will be a benefit to not only me but to the many Newbies who I am sure has many of the same questions as do I. DD, I was a CPF member before the "crash" and I had done a LOT of research but, a lot of time has passed and I'm having to start my research over again. DD, I think your suggestions of not "running out" and just buying something without research is VERY wise. "To thy own self, be true". That being said, I have to be honest with myself regarding what I REALLY need (not just want) in the way of a Flashlight. There are soooo many Flashlight choice that it is overwhelming. I know for myself, I need a Flashlight that can be operated ONE handed (forward Clicky switch/Tactical) ? I want a EDC Flashlight to be NO larger in length than a two cell AA Mini Mag light (shorter even better). I want the Flashlight to come on HIGH/BLINDING, (again Tactical ?) and then be able to simply step down to very low. I like the WARMER light. I own a two cell LED Mini Mag light and I don't like the color. I also like the idea of Strobe however, I need the Flashlight to have a SIMPLE UI that does NOT need to be programed. I.E. ready to go right out of the box. I live in Maine and commute from the Sticks to the City daily (one hundred miles round trip). Oooh, I'm thinking more of a "thrower" than a flood. Very important to me, I want a Flashlight that will work (if needed-hopefully never) in conjunction with a Firearm. I really like ELZETTA. The UI of the Elzetta appears to be one of the best/simple to use UI for a Tactical Flashlight. I am also considering the HDS RA Clicky in either the Tactical 120 or 170. In addition, I have also been looking really hard at the Quarks 123's. I started this thread as a BUDGET thread and I plan on purchasing some budget Flashlights (especially the AAA Keychain lights) in the future, however, the more I think about my life style, location, etc. I'm thinking a serious/well made/reliable Flashlight that will work under a wide range of situations including (VERY cold weather) is what I need. So, the search continues. Thank you again CPF members for all of your help.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with what several members have said, having a light that can run on AA/AAA for an EDC is great because the batteries are so easily available and cheap. It would be a good idea to consider getting one that can handle Li-ion batteries as well (10440 for AAA sized or 14500 for AA sized) so you can get some upgraded performance down the road if you like. You can run it off NiMh normally for great everyday performance, throw in a cheap alkaline from a gas station if you run out of power on the road, and use a Li-ion for extra power when you need it.

If you don't already have a AAA keychain light, I definitely recommend making that your first purchase. Personally, I find that these are a step up from Every Day Carry, at a level of All the Time Carry. Even for just a quick trip to the store, when I don't bother to grab anything else, I've got my keychain with me, and on it my Arc AAA.

After that, a AA light is great for normal use b/c of the extended power and run time. I've been looking around for a while, and I've decided to get a Xeno E03 XM-L (Zebralight SC51 was next on my list, but it's about twice the price and it just looks kinda funny IMO). After that, I plan to get a Sunwayman V10r with the AA extender. The V10r uses CR123 batteries, and I'll be able to toss on the AA extender in situations where I might run out of CR123s. The V10r has infinitely variable output using a magnetic control ring instead of the QTC material, which means the brightness ramping is going to be smoother, but the mechanism is more complicated so it's also going to be a bit more expensive.

Good luck with your search, let us know what you decide and how you like it!

EDIT: It looks like you posted while I was typing . After reading your post it doesn't look like the E03 or the V10r are what you're looking for.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 14, 2011)

SixCats! said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can't swing a couple hundred dollars for a Flashlight right now such as HDS, ELZETTA, etc. so, I am looking for a modestly priced EDC (all around) Flashlight that is robust/quality built and reliable that runs on ONE cell. Being a newbie, I'm not sure what the advantages/disadvantages are of C-123's vs. AA's vs. ? Thanks for any help/suggestions/recommendations.
> 
> ...



I think you should state how much you are willing to spend. Some of the recommended lights doesn't look modestly priced to me!


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Bigmac and Flame,

Sorry for the confusion. Bigmac, thank you for the information you posted. Please note, I will be in the market for several lights. I very much appreciate your suggestion on the AAA Key chain light. Presently, I am using an old Mini Mag light on my Keys which works BEAUTIFULLY (as a Key holder/Kubaton) lol. As a Flashlight, not so much. I plan to purchase some AAA Key chain lights for both myself and the wife. Flame.....well Sir, yea, I started out with a Fifty dollar budget. Now, I'm thinking I MIGHT go as high as one hundred dollars (which is the price of the base HDS RA CLICKLY TACTICAL 120). I think between the sixty and one hundred dollar price point would cover most every Fenix, Quark, Zebra, Eagle, etc.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

You mentioned that you may want to run the light in extreme cold. Take note that you should run it off lithium primary batteries as they work best in cold weather. Rechargeable Li-ion are nice to use, especially when you consider the guilt-free lumen that you would get out of it, are not stable in extreme cold weather.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 14, 2011)

One of the Zebralight's is the way to go, which model depends on battery choice. The SC51 or SC51w for AA or the SC31 for CR123, depending on your budget the SC60 and SC600 are the best EDC lights available IMO but those would require the purchase of a 18650 Li-ion and charger.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

SixCats! said:


> Hi Bigmac and Flame,
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. Bigmac, thank you for the information you posted. Please note, I will be in the market for several lights. I very much appreciate your suggestion on the AAA Key chain light. Presently, I am using an old Mini Mag light on my Keys which works BEAUTIFULLY (as a Key holder/Kubaton) lol. As a Flashlight, not so much...


 

Glad to know my post was not entirely in vain


----------



## Lighteous (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like the ThruNite Neutron Flood 1C. It's compact, very bright and has multiple settings including a firefly setting. You also won't go wrong with a Quark. I don't have a Zebralight....yet! Good luck.


----------



## uknewbie (Jun 14, 2011)

If your budget can reach it, the Zebralight SC600 is a game changer.

Huge output, lots of levels, great quality. 

I was just thinking when I got mine, this really is all the light you would need.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 14, 2011)

SixCats! said:


> Now, I'm thinking I MIGHT go as high as one hundred dollars (which is the price of the base HDS RA CLICKLY TACTICAL 120). I think between the sixty and one hundred dollar price point would cover most every Fenix, Quark, Zebra, Eagle, etc.


 I think you are on the right track. 

I do think a good keyring light is a great idea, and while I always feel better having one with me, of all my lights, it sees the least use, so my recommendation there is to look for one that can take the knocks and drops that inevitably happen to keyrings, but don't spend a lot of money on it. A reliable, inexpensive, single level light like the Fenix EO5 would be ideal. 

I've read some excellent reviews of the Elzetta, and of course you couldn't go wrong with an HDS light. Superbly designed and manufactured, with excellent customer support. 

You might also want to consider a Malkoff (the Elzetta uses a Malkoff light engine):
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/

However, both the Malkoff and the Elzetta tend to be more of a belt carry light rather than a pocket light, so keep that in mind. 

In any case, I think you have a seriously good start toward finding the right light. Now it's just a matter of reading about all the available lights, then beginning to narrow the list down until you find the one that fits. Enjoy!


----------



## Lighteous (Jun 14, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> If your budget can reach it, the Zebralight SC600 is a game changer.
> 
> Huge output, lots of levels, great quality.
> 
> I was just thinking when I got mine, this really is all the light you would need.



They sure seem great.  I am anxious for them to become in-stock and available.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi DD,

Thanks again for you thoughtful insight/help. Yes indeed, I'm do believe I'm on the right tract. I have been reading CPF and Google searching a ton of sites/dealers/reviews etc. on all manner of Flashlights that my head is about to explode lol. How timely you should mention NOT spending a lot of money on a Keyring light. I was just researching ARC "AAA" but, they are pretty expensive for such a small light. I am also looking into the Fenix "E" series, PREON REVO, etc. I agree, that beautiful ELZETTA is perhaps a bit too big for pocket use, EXCEPT during Maine's Fall/Winter months (which is seven months out of the year) where I can easely carry the likes of a TWO cell model in my "off hand" Jacket/Coat pocket. If I am honest with myself, the basic HDS Tactical 120 might be all I need for me EDC. That being said, I like the idea of the QUARK (with extra tube) for my BOB so that I could store both 123's and AA's. No doubt I'll be looking to purchase several flashlight in the future, however, I've got to first find that PERFECT (for my needs) EDC unit. I'll keep you posted.

Regards,
Tom aka SixCats!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 14, 2011)

I find myself using my Zebralight (SC50w+) more than any other around the house. While I wouldn't call it my favorite (that honor goes to the LF2XT) I'd definitely buy another if this was lost. Probably go with a SC51w.

Geoff


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Geoff,

I am glad to hear that you like your Zebralight so much. Man, there are sure a LOT of fans of that Zebralight! I will have to check it out again. That being said, I believe I am leaning more towards the HDS systems Tactical series (for my present needs) due in part to it already being Pre-programed the way I (more or less) need it programed. I also like the QUARK Tactical series but, I am finding the programing modes a bit too confusing for my taste (at least for my first EDC light). Also as mentioned, I am VERY impressed with the ELZETTA for a number of reasons, especially due to it's SIMPLE operation/UI which is super important for a TACTICAL Flashlight. Tough call.

NOTE: The ELZETTA is a TWO cell model, hence longer.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## fnsooner (Jun 14, 2011)

Your journey will eventually take you to the Zebralight SC60 or SC600. You might as well purchase one now.


----------



## OCD (Jun 14, 2011)

One light that I didn't see mentioned that might be worth a look is the Jetbeam RRT-0. You can't beat it for its simple UI as well as its super versatility of batteries when purchased with an AA extender...CR123, RCR123, AA (alkaline and lithium) as well as 14500.

Just another option to consider.


----------



## menoceros (Jun 14, 2011)

I find it hard to fault the Streamlight ProTac series 1AA, 1L and the EMS. All available under $40 and from a great manufacturer.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

SixCats! said:


> Hi DD,
> ...I was just researching ARC "AAA" but, they are pretty expensive for such a small light....


 
You're right, the Arc AA is pretty expensive now. I got mine several years ago when they were only $12. The Fenix E01 is pretty comparable to the Arc AAA that I have. It is a bit dimmer than the Fenix E05, in favor of longer run time, which is more my preference for a keychain light.


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2011)

Not sure how you define "modestly priced" but the Quark AA (.9v to 4.2v) is an excellent choice with a lot of powering options: 14500 li-ion (my personal choice), AA Eneloop, AA lithium, AA alkaline. If you add a 123 body to it, you can also run with RCR123 and CR123 for extra versatility. The availability of different tailcaps/switches allows you to have either/both of protruding buttons and ability to tailstand. The lego-ability of Quarks is a wonderful feature.

Only issue with Quarks at present, for me, is they have no neutral tint emitters and there have been a number of complaints about green tint R5 emitters in the Quarks. I've also seen a number of complaints about the color quality on their S2 emitter heads as well. You can probably return a light, though, if you don't like the tint you get.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 14, 2011)

I have several nice lights, but a light is only good if you have it on you when you need it.

That light is the zebra SC51 (standard version). It is amazing how compact, yet powerfully bright they are with eneloops. My favorite light of all I have. Some others are brighter, some others last longer, but the SC51 is always with me, and that's what really counts.

Next up is getting a H51 to tinker with. I love the idea of being able to tailstand the light and have it shining out at a right angle. And I've seen some add a magnet to the tail cap... brilliant. I'm afraid if I get one, I'll like that even more than my SC51.


----------



## Z-Tab (Jun 14, 2011)

I liked the Zebralight SC51, but the fact that you have to put it in lock-out mode every single time you put it in your pocket really bugged me. They've designed an awesome UI, but coupled it with a terrible switch. In my experience, the only light more prone to accidental activation was the Quark Mini123.

I don't know if they've made improvements with the SC600, but they need to fix their switch issues before they become viable as EDC gear for me.

I've been impressed by the Arc AAA and I really want to try a Peak. If you're financially constrained, your best bet is still used, where you can get many of the lights listed in this thread at real bargains. I bought and sold my SC51 for about $40, at that price it's a good deal, at MSRP it has some serious competition from other lights in the $60-$75 range.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 14, 2011)

Z-Tab said:


> I don't know if they've made improvements with the SC600, but they need to fix their switch issues before they become viable as EDC gear for me.


From the SC600 FAQ:


> Is the switch the same design as the sc60? Different switch design, and it's more recessed.
> Can this light accidentally get turned on in your pocket as easily as the sc60 if not locked out? No, even if it's not locked out. The switch is more recessed and it requires about 40% more force to activate the switch.


:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 15, 2011)

Howdy Tom,
Welcome to world of flashaholics. 
DD


----------



## DasFriek (Jun 15, 2011)

Im new to "real" flashlights, But have found the ITP A3 EOS Upgraded to be an amazing light running 1xAAA Lithium cell. Its $20 most places except where i bought mine at my local knife store who id much prefer supporting when possible, I paid $25.
As it is my belt looks like it was once owned by Batman since i have my CHL and always have a 1911 and a spare mag on my belt, Then i have a full sized folding knife and my cellphone. I couldn't stand the thought of adding anything else.
But the ITP hooks right onto my knife pouch and fits under the elastic and i forget its even there being so small.
3 modes and 80 max lumens can handle most any role i run into 90% of the time.

But ill take a 200lm 3 mode run on a 145000 cell if one is ever made and if it costs less than $75.


----------



## Z-Tab (Jun 15, 2011)

The Xeno E03 XM-L is the light for you, DasFriek. It's three modes, 200 lumens on a regular AA and 490 lumens on high with a 14500. Costs $30.

Also, thanks for pointing that out JA(me)S.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 15, 2011)

Z-Tab said:


> I don't know if they've made improvements with the SC600, but they need to fix their switch issues before they become viable as EDC gear for me.


 
I have the SC600 as well, and there is a world of difference in activating the SC600 switch compared to the SC51.


----------



## joe1512 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would recommend sticking to an AA battery or a 3xAAA one or a 1xAAA keychain light.

CR123s are very expensive unless you get them online and rechargable RCR123s and 18650s and 14500s (AA sized) require special care, handling, and expensive chargers. You are MUCH better off using Sanyo Eneloops AA and AAAs with a charger which you can also use around the house. I mentioned Eneloops because they are NiMH chemistry except they don't lose their charge nearly as fast as normal rechargables.

Many will use the special lithiums mentoned because they Turbo-Charge a light. For example, a 1xAA light expects 1.5 volts. A 14500 provides 4.2 volts which way overdrives the emitter, so it is very bright but gets dangerously hot quickly. If used properly its fine, but I see no reason to give it to a beginner. You can always go this route later if desired.


I would recommend the following categories:

1) A 1xAAA keychain light - Produces plenty of light for all your needs. Unless you use a light quite a bit during the day (at your job), this is all you really need. With multiple brightness levels, you will always have a light conveniently located.
The itp A3 XP-G is a great light for 20 bucks, but there are many choices.

2) A 3xAAA flood to throw light (like the Romisens mentioned) are great. They fill a lot of uses and the even flood is easier on the eyes when working. I prefer 3xAAA because it is slightly shorter than the 1xAA and has triple the voltage so the light can be driven a bit harder. It is a bit fatter than the 1xAA version but not appreciably so and the heads are the same size so a skinnier body doesn't really help. At night, in full throw mode you can see way off and it looks like a lightsaber sort of. Really cool for such a cheap light!


A 1xAA EDC light is alright but really no brighter than an AAA keychain one, so I would not recommend this route.



Note: You can use AA or AAA Lithium batteries (non rechargable) that you buy in the store (such as Energizer Ultimate Lithium) as an alternative to chargables. They work in extremely cold weather and provide longer life too. Consider using these if you get a 1xAAA keychain light.


----------



## Marc999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I love any of the shiningbeam custom modded with improved forward clickies, neutral white 1 cell Romisen flashlights. I've got the RC-G2NW, RC-A4 II NW & the zoom-flood RC-C6 II NW. ALL fantastic EDC lights and ALL less than $20 shipped worldwide.



I 2nd this suggestion. If you already have rechargeable AA's and a nimh charger, then select either a 1 x or 2 x AA Romisen light, depending of size of light you prefer. These lights look decent in my opinion and have more than enough light to go around. Prices will range from ~ $16 - 22, pre-shipping/discount. They have plenty of cr123 Romisen models as well if you wish to go this route. At the end of the day it's just a flashlight, keep it simple and move on


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 15, 2011)

Marc999 said:


> At the end of the day it's just a flashlight, keep it simple and move on


 
If it's that simple we wouldn't be in CPF and we would be happy with just a Maglight.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 15, 2011)

Fenix E05 is kick arse for the money! I EDC mine everyday & no complaints. The Romisens from shining beam are great also.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all,

Again guys, thank you ALL for all your thoughts and suggestions. I am checking out EACH and EVERY suggestion to see what best will fit my needs. I am planning to purchase more than one Flashlight in the future. First up I need an EDC Tactical Flashlight and then a small AAA Keychain light to replace the old Mini Maglight. Wow, I can't believe how many hours I am spending reading/researching/posting about Flashlights lol. No biggie, same with Vintage Audio (Tubes and Horn speakers)
Honda Forums, Irish Whiskey, etc.

Regards, 
SixCats!


----------



## DHart (Jun 16, 2011)

SixCats! said:


> Wow, I can't believe how many hours I am spending reading/researching/posting about Flashlights lol. No biggie, same with Vintage Audio (Tubes and Horn speakers) Honda Forums, Irish Whiskey, etc.
> 
> Regards,
> SixCats!



SixCats... ahhh yes, the chase is as fun, if not moreso, than the kill. Enjoy the research! :thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 17, 2011)

SixCats! said:


> I can't believe how many hours I am spending reading/researching/posting about Flashlights lol.
> 
> Regards,
> SixCats!


 
If it makes you feel any better, I spent almost the entire week reading through all the HDS threads starting from part 3 all the way to part 9 or 10 before deciding on buying my first HDS. Now we are on part 14. By the time I receive the HDS, I am so sure of it I did not even read the instruction manual and got down to programming it. That is obsession.


----------



## RCantor (Jun 18, 2011)

+1 on the xeno E03 xml, also the Spark XML. Try to meet up with someone and look at tints. Many of us wont use anything but neutral. It may not matter a lot if you're only using tham indoors, though.


----------



## JOHNNY-FLASH (Jun 18, 2011)

You should check out Sunwayman. From what I've seen and used these are some of the best of the best for the money.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 18, 2011)

Black Frog said:


> I have the SC600 as well, and there is a world of difference in activating the SC600 switch compared to the SC51.



I also have an SC600 and SC51. The SC600 switch requires much more pressure to activate than the SC51. The button is also smaller and more recessed. For pocket-carry, I never felt comfortable carrying the SC51 without tailcap lockout because it would accidentally activate. Not so the SC600... there's little chance it will activate accidentally in your pocket.

That said, some of the current batch of SC600s do have defective switches, mine included. The defect causes the light to occasionally activate when the switch is brushed with the finger, with no pressure applied at all, and without actually clicking the switch. Hopefully getting the light RMA'd and repaired will fix this issue. I don't feel comfortable trying to EDC my SC600 with this defect.


----------



## KLowD9x (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a new love of neutral white XML LEDs so here are my recommendations:

The first is the Spark SL5-190NW. It runs on a single "AA" battery or 14500 battery.

I have the SL6-740NW but it is larger and uses an 18650 cell. It is an amazing light. Which is why I recommend the smaller SL5.

As mentioned before, the Xeno E03 XML but it appears that the neutral whites are backordered. They also don't have a pocket clip, which is very important to me.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Wow, I've been on the CPF today for HOURS and HOURS! I'm about "fried" with overload. This much I can say, I am really leaning towards either AA or 123's (single Cell). I am VERY interested in SUNWAYMAN as well as THRUNITE NEUTRON. I will still however keep my options open. Thanks all.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## Philonous (Jun 20, 2011)

I've gotta say, all this talk of AAA keychain lights is getting to me. Seriously considering adding one to some aspect of my EDC.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Once again, thank you for all your help & suggestions. Wow! I am truly more confused than ever. That is to say, there are just too many good Flashlights to choose from. This much I do know, I am ALMOST certain I will buy two STREAMLIGHT MICROSTREAM "AAA's" (66318) one for me and one for the wife. I am very impressed with this simple CLICKY "AAA" for general use and ease of carry. Of course the price is a no Brainer. Now, it's a different story when it comes to a single cell EDC Flashlight. I think I have been convinced I should buy a "AA" model but, I can't still rule out a 123. Of course someday, I own both platforms. This much I know, I WILL (someday) buy an ELZETTA (system). Until that day, my search continues for a single cell Flashlight that is not TOO expensive. Some days, I think that I should just buy a HDS Systems T-120 and call it good.....however, although I am very impressed with all the positive comments by CPF members about all the new "AA" Flashlight models (and Batteries) however, spending upwards of one hundred dollars (the HDS system T-120) is in my mind, one hundred dollars closer to the purchase of an ELZETTA. Arrrrrr! I guess what it all boils down to is, would I/could I be happy with the quality of a FIFTY dollar (or less) single cell EDC Flashlight ? The problem is, most everything I have looked at is MORE than Fifty dollars.
Arrrrrrr, the beat goes on!

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## ragweed (Jun 26, 2011)

You have to pay to play! You got some good suggestions on lights.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 26, 2011)

Some great suggestions here.

2 lights that I have been EDC'ing for ~3 years are the ITP-A3 on my keychain, and an old fenix L1T-V2. I have beaten the living SNOT out of these things over that time. Dropped them COUNTLESS times. The A3 on my keys has been THROWN across various driveways and front porches between me and my wife as we load up the kids for trips and outings.

The L1T-V2 serves as a night-time pool toy for my kids. Its probably logged in dozens of hours submerged 3-5 feet in my friends pools. I make sure they dont turn the bezel or tailcap. I also make sure the O-rings are in tact, clean and well lubed with plumbers O-ring grease. Its been dropped more times than I can remember. Several times its landed SQUARE on the tailcap switch, hard enough to click the light ON.... still going strong.

If durability and reliability are high on your priority, the A3 and L1T-V2 are 2 workhorse lights I can personally recommend. I can't think of too many CPF-popular lights that have this kind of track record over this long of a time span.

[EDIT]
The other thing you might want to consider is a light with lock-out feature. Most often its just a matter of slightly unscrewing the tailcap to prevent accidental turn-on. I have had countless accidental turn ons with various lights that I EDC.


----------



## myradiohead (Jun 26, 2011)

I actually EDC two flashlights. 1 clipped in my pocked is the Fenix PD30 R4 and the other on my keychain is the Fenix LD15. I am pleased with the performance of both. The only thing I would like out of the LD15 would be easier one handed operation. The twisty is doable with one hand but definitely not what I would consider smooth.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the information. I hope to purchase several "AAA" in the future. I'm making a running list! The STREAMLIGHT MICROSTREAM looks to be a very nice simple light for not much money. Hey Kids! Collect them all!

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## kzb (Jul 7, 2011)

Cybalite Orion (1AA). (Remember we are on the Budget forum). I've used mine most weekdays for about a year, and it lives in my jacket or jeans pockets. Still works like new. It's something like 80 Lumen but is small enough to go in your pocket without causing an unsightly bulge.


----------

